# Advice please - kittens need rehoming - Manchester area



## Jatom (Jun 4, 2013)

A while back I took in a stray pregnant cat. She had three kittens now 13 weeks old. Kittens were weaned 4 weeks ago and mum has just been spayed.

My daughter has taken one of the kittens. I'm struggling to find homes for the other two, a male and a female. They are all black except the male has some small white markings on the toes of one of his back legs. He is also partially sighted having lost his sight in one eye for reasons we don't know. We noticed there was something wrong at 5 weeks and took him to the vet who confirmed it was either congenital or due to trauma. We don't recall seeing anything wrong when the kittens first opened their eyes and we don't know what trauma he could have sustained unless mum cat dropped him when moving the kittens - in any event there was no treatment required, he's well and happy otherwise. They are absolutely adorable, and sociable little things.

I placed an advert in a well known pet supermarket - they only take adverts for pets who need adopting or rehoming so I had to offer the kittens free of charge although I was reluctant, not because I want to make any money out of them let me say, but just to discourage those people who would happily have a kitten for free on the spur of the moment.

Within a couple of days I received a call from a lady in her 40's who said her last cat had recently died and she had seen my advert and was really keen on taking both kittens. She sounded ideal. I took the kittens round to her home - I had some reservations for reasons its hard to put my finger on. Nothing wrong with the house or anything like that, she didn't have any young children around, I couldn't really explain why it was one of those things that make you go hmmmm. I told the lady if she changed her mind after having the kittens for a trial period she should call me and I'd pick them up.

Anyway, yesterday she sent me a text saying she'd got a new job and could I pick the kittens up as she wouldn't be in during the day with them now. I was not in the slightest bit surprised but angry nevertheless that she had kept the kittens all of 10 days, but at least she did give them back or who knows where they would have ended up.

A few people left messages for me generated by the ad I had placed expressing interest in the kittens, I'm reluctant to contact them after this experience but I need homes for these kittens, preferably together if possible as they are well attached to each other now.

Can anyone offer any advice? I would be prepared to take the kittens to a good home - got attached to them now having had them from their birth but with 2 cats of my own now its not possible to keep them unfortunately. I live next door to a couple of cat haters who are always complaining as it is. Cat shelters around here are full and can't take them - I shan't take them to the RSPCA.

Thanks for your time.:001_smile:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

JATOM hello and welcome to the site (you appear to be new-ish).
Well, I think I know the reason the pet supermarket only accepts ads for free pets, which I agree is terrible. A friend of mine has worked in [email protected] for years, part time, to pay for her pony, and about a year ago, maybe a bit less, they had a directive FROM THE RSPCA saying that they were not allowed to advertise pets for money (even if you had paid for their first vax, flea treatments etc). They gave no reason. I said at the time that you advertise a free pet, someone will take it, someone like your new 'owner' because it's a freebie, or worse (free pets for dog bait etc). I asked my friend if RSPCA were also going to stop adverts in Gumtree or in shop windows. She said she had no idea. But Gumtree is still full of pets for sale (Don't get me wrong, not suggesting you put them there).But just saying, how does Gumtree get away with it if [email protected] can't. Black kittens are the bottom of the list when it comes to rehoming and of course it's June...the Kitten Season is upon us. I would get them on a waiting list for a small local charity, try Cats' Protection too. And good luck...but the reason your ad asking for a few quid was turned down, according to my friend, RSPCA don't agree with it. . Bet you were furious with the woman who took them tho'...you could have turned down a good permanent home or two in that time. I fostered one for four years and eventually rehomed her amid much celebration and whooping and clapping, after four monthhs (almost) they changed their minds and I had rung them weekly to aski if she was well, settled etc...yes, yes, yes, she was great. They couldn't even catch her to bring her back. 
And quite honestly, since they were a couple, the fact of her working should not matter, they are young, playful and would have each other for company during the day so not going to die of loneliness. So many time-wasters when you are dealing with animals, don't know why. Try to get a decent sharer for your horse and it takes for ever!


----------



## Jatom (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello Calvine

Thanks for your reply, yes I am new here!

I didn't know the RSPCA had stopped PAH from offering the community board service for advertising kittens - or any other pets - I wondered why, now I know. A bad move IMO.

Yes, black cats are tough to move on, I hoped kittens might be easier but doesn't look like it. These two are sweeties though, I've just fed them and they woolfed it down purring like little motorbikes when they'd finished - I don't know what they were fed on before but they had the runs which has resolved now they are on decent food again.

I was indeed unimpressed with the woman. Tried to bite my lip but when she was going on about her new job (an obvious lie) :crazy: I asked her why she had taken on two kittens knowing she was looking to move house/job and without thinking through what it involved when I had specified in my ad "responsible owners only" - water off a ducks back though, she just shrugged and said she could have got rid of them herself and should be given credit for giving them back!! The awful thing is she's right they could have ended up in dire straits.

When I get a chance today I'll post a photo of them.

PS - thanks for the advice, I'll follow that up.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Unfortunately I have no spaces at the minute, but I am more than happy to advertise them for you on the website if thats any help? Unfortunately you're a bit too far away for me to be able to help with home visits etc, but I am more than happy to advertise them for you?


I recently had three black/black & white kittens brought into the rescue, and I feel awful for saying it ( I don't mean it in a nasty way), but my heart sank for them when I saw that they were black & white, fortunately these guys have found their forever homes now, but it's so upsetting to have such loving kittens that people just skip past 

Best wishes


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jatom...lucky babies that you were prepared to take them back (like me, a soft touch). I have to ask myself what would happen to kittens/cats which are rehomed then no longer wanted if/when the original owner says sorry, no can do. Because my foster was supposedly 'settled in her new home' (I had made several enquiries...like you, I was a bit sceptical)... I took on two young cats, desperate for a home/foster. I knew they were difficult, but no-one else wanted them. Got them home, hard work but really sweet guys, but they took me up to total NINE cats plus a couple of 'visitors'. Total.....11. Then to be told that the foster was no longer wanted and quite honestly I had no option but to say, OK I will collect her (foster home could not catch her as she hated them so much!!). So she is still here with me bless her, and is really loveable and makes me feel totally guilty that I even considered rehoming her. She is now permanent with her Mum. I would now only consider rehoming her to a friend or relative whom I know and trust.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I know it's more expense, but I'd now be inclined to hang onto them until they are neutered. If your own vet insists on 6 months I'd ring round all the vets you could reasonably take them to. At least then they can 1) be advertised as neutered along with wormed, vaccinated etc., and 2) they will be of absolutely no interest to a BYB and there will be no way that a new owner could 'forget' (or even really forget) to get the girl neutered soon after getting her.

Hope you find lovely homes for them.


----------



## Jatom (Jun 4, 2013)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Unfortunately I have no spaces at the minute, but I am more than happy to advertise them for you on the website if thats any help? Unfortunately you're a bit too far away for me to be able to help with home visits etc, but I am more than happy to advertise them for you?
> 
> I recently had three black/black & white kittens brought into the rescue, and I feel awful for saying it ( I don't mean it in a nasty way), but my heart sank for them when I saw that they were black & white, fortunately these guys have found their forever homes now, but it's so upsetting to have such loving kittens that people just skip past
> 
> Best wishes


Thank you that's really kind of you, I don't mind doing the transporting if someone is able to offer them a home and doesn't live in Manchester area.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Jatom said:


> Thank you that's really kind of you, I don't mind doing the transporting if someone is able to offer them a home and doesn't live in Manchester area.


My email is [email protected] if you would like to send me some photos of the babies and their names etc
Best wishes


----------



## Jatom (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello 

Hope everyone is enjoying the summer and the tennis!

Here's a couple of pics of Maggie and Scott - still looking for their new home(s) keeping out of the heat!


----------



## Jatom (Jun 4, 2013)

Just an update on Maggie and Scout, they are in their new adoptive home :smile5:and by all accounts well settled in even after just a couple of days. They are still together, still as endearing and lovable. I hope this is their forever home they are now in but new owners have agreed if it doesn't work out they will give them back and I have already decided if that happens, they won't be going anywhere else, we'll manage somehow. 

:smile5::smile5:


There's hope for all those little black cats out there!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jatom said:


> Just an update on Maggie and Scout, they are in their new adoptive home :smile5:and by all accounts well settled in even after just a couple of days. They are still together, still as endearing and lovable. I hope this is their forever home they are now in but new owners have agreed if it doesn't work out they will give them back and I have already decided if that happens, they won't be going anywhere else, we'll manage somehow.
> 
> :smile5::smile5:
> 
> There's hope for all those little black cats out there!


Great news...well done!!


----------

